# Sony discontinues the PSP



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

> The PSP's days are numbered.
> 
> Sony announced today that the portable gaming device, originally launched ten years ago, will be discontinued worldwide by the end of 2014. The Associated Press reports that PSP shipments ended in North America in January, are scheduled to end in Japan this month, and will come to a close later this year in Europe. Sony is now, of course, pushing the platform's successor, the PlayStation Vita.
> 
> ...





Mine is kinda busted, but still functional(battery life got slashed to 2 hours).. I'm afraid it will break in 2-3 years, should I get a new one before they're finished for good?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm considering grabbing on before they're discontinued.  I have one bought day 1 of its release.  Wouldn't be terrible to have a replacement for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2014)

While we're on the subject, how backwards compatible is the vita? Looks like a good opportunity to widen my potential library..I know the vita has like 2-3 decent games, but with PSP games and possible future releases shelling 200 bucks might not be so bad.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 3, 2014)

The PSP Go.

That was kind of a dumb idea in general


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

Fuck, my chances to play the Tactics Ogre remake are dwindling.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2014)

krory said:


> Fuck, my chances to play the Tactics Ogre remake are dwindling.



You mean TACTICS OGRE: Let Us Cling Together?

You can play it on the Vita.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

>Implying I'm gonna waste money in a Vita

And that's a faulty reference since that was its original title anyway.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2014)

Vita is pretty good krory. It has Persona 4 Golden, Monster Monpiece and Hyperdimension Neptunia PP


----------



## Aduro (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think they could ever really make portable games that were as good as the Nintendo stuff anyway, a lot of its more popular games were sports, 1st person shooters or racing which work better on a full screen than a portable console.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 4, 2014)

If you have a decent PC or even laptop, you can already play PSP games in higher resolutions than that of the PSP, via PPSSPP(the emulator)

You can also play PSP games on an android device(Mostly useful if you have  a Shield, or an accessory where you hook your Android device to your controller) , though compatibility and how well they run brings up issues, especially when playing on Android . From my testing, i've had much less problems playing psp games on my weak ass GTX660m and  i7-3630QM. So if your pc/laptop  has similar specs or even more powerful, you shouldn't have much trouble with the PC version. 

Not too much of a demanding emulator either , compared to PCSX2 and Dolphin.

So that option is out there for people who don't want a vita, or whose psp is eventually going to give out.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

It is fine, I'll still have memories.


----------



## Camoball (Jun 4, 2014)

RIP awesome handheld


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> Vita is pretty good krory. It has Persona 4 Golden, Monster Monpiece and Hyperdimension Neptunia PP



Was playing Persona 4 Golden on my Vita TV the other day.

Felt good.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2014)

Gravity Rush is great as well, also I've not gotten to playing it just yet but Soul Sacrifice is supposed to be a lot of fun and they're not fan service magical girl BS games.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 4, 2014)

Hm well sad but the emulation scene is progressing nicely. I'm not too worried about it. 

RIP to it, IMO I had more fun with the PSP than any console in that gen. 

Kingdom Hearts BBS and Phantasy Star Portable 2 alone blew most shit out of the water and that's not even going into their plethora of unusual and fresh titles.


----------

